# Audi 80 quattro 16VT



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Here´s my B2 project that I have been building for few years. Car is MY 1985 quattro, originally 1.8 8V engine. I am using 16V engine that was previously in my Golf mk2 project car. Car is still in progress, but hopefully get it working this summer. 

Car was already stripped when I bought it. I put engine in place so I could see how much space is needed for 3.5" exhaust. Also I mounted all suspension parts so I could see that how much fenders needed to be widened. 










































After that car was stripped again and I rolled it over so could weld bottom of the car. 


























After weldings were done car was transported to painting, where it was painted also from inside and bottom. 


































Then all suspension parts were mounted and also fuel/brake lines. 










































I also fabricated hood from glass fiber. 


















































Now car is in stage that windows and engine are mounted. Interior is almost ready. Maybe month or two and car is ready to be driven.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

f'n rad man!!!!!!


----------



## Inline5fan (Jan 20, 2010)

*Absolutely Stunning!*

Fantastic work. Keep us posted as you put the finishing touches on it. 

Cheers, 

Ted 
86 Coupe GT 
82 4000 4E 
90 V8 quattro


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice work man. any updates
:beer:


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## irose (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow! Now this is a build!


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for compliments!

I had problems to find any bolt-on solution for clutch. If I was using 5syl or 1.8t 20V there would be many options, but for longitunal mounted 16V I could´n find any.

Heres some pics of clutch that I am using. Pressure plate is SRE which I used in my Golf mk2 and clutch plate is 4 puck sintered. Flywheel is custom made. I have some doupts that this could slip because it is only 228mm, but time will tell.










Is someone here having a 16VT engine in 4000/80q? What clutches are you using?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

holy crap this is amazing!


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm in love with my 85 again. That is really nice. What trans and rear diff are you using? It looks like the more modern trans/diff. I have often thought of just dumping a 16V 2.0 in mine just for a little bump in HP but yours is sweet.:wave:


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

I am using original trans and diff. In those pics rear diff is B3, but it has wrong ratio so I changed it to original B2 diff.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

This might be the easiest and most logical swap for me as I have a ton of 16v stuff just laying around at my house. It wouldn't be turboed but it would have more HP and torque than the stock engine.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

i think i just found my new favorite build. nice work...can't wait to see it completed! :thumbup: opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

holy crap!! amazing work so far. Youll have fun with the 4 puck unsprung clutch, I just put a 6 puck unsprung in my 16v and its not fun in town


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

wow, quite a rebuild. in for updates opcorn:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just picked up an 87 4000CS Quattro, this build is giving me a lot of great ideas! Nice work and can't wait to see it in action. :thumbup:


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Some engine shots. Still missing some hoses etc, but getting there.


----------



## westco4k (Mar 4, 2012)

sweet! love the flares, love the white. keep us all salivating please.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Just curious but what did the flares come from? I'd probably go the UR Coupe GT fender flare on mine but those are really growing on me. I'm foregoing the 16V idea as I just picked up a NG engine with a 272 cam and other goodies for a song and a dance. I think around 150hp will do good enough for a snow car. Keep up the salivating work.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Flares are Golf mk1.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks, you made them fit quite nicely.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Hopefully got engine tuned tomorrow for bigger turbo and injectors.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

That is sweet. Can't wait to see the HP that thing puts out as well as some video's at the track.


----------



## Smiff (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful build! The 9a long block in my garage has been screaming to go into my 4Ks (not Q) for a while. 4K needs the same kind of love too (stripped, flipped, painted/sealed). One day, one day....


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kinda old but i am Building a 16VT audi right now and was wondering how that 228MM clutch is holding up? i am to the stage where i need to buy a clutch !


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

I have 450NM and clutch is holding up fine. Hope to get more soon, so we see how it is holding then.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

This thing is so awesome!!


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Some changes to engine compartment. New Garrett ball bearing turbo, Tial MVR wastegate, etc.


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks good man get it back on the dyno yet>?


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep, heres results.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

TeemuM said:


> Yep, heres results.


Oil pump failure? Sorry to see this as this project was inspiring me with my Audi. Good luck getting her back together and on the road again.


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

Did you get any numbers before the rod went?


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Oil pump was ok, and oil channels were open. 350/[email protected] was numbers. 

Before engine failure I made holes to bumper to get more air to ic. I used Audi S3 bumber grill that I cutted and welded to typ81 bumper with soldering iron. Also mounted Audi B5 S4 mud flaps, that needed some cutting to fit well.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe time for a main girdle or check the thrust washers for spacing?


----------



## westco4k (Mar 4, 2012)

always hate to see engine issues. . . but something tells me you will have it back on the road again before long.

Just so you know, the pics you posted were a huge motivator for me to do the mk1 flare mod. . . i'm so glad I did it now and I have you to thank for giving me the inspiration. I could only find 2 4000's with mk1 golf flares and yours was one of them, it also had the most detailed pics of how you went about it. keep up the good work man. you'll be driving it again in no time


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Car is back on a road again...


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hows the Engine Coming along?


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

Oops NM i see its back on the road! you should get some videos :thumbup:


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep got it back on the road, but little bit after that I broke transmission on our local Audi-club trackday event. After that I lost interest about car, because it was broken all the time. I fixed transmission, and put car for sale. Three weeks after and it was sold...

Now I am starting new project. I bought -71 Datsun 240Z from California, and it is currently being shipped to Europe. I have owned and build only VAG cars for about ten years now, so I am very excited to start something totally different.


----------

